

Show HN: Our personalized kids book iPad app - waterside81

Hello HN,<p>We've been working on porting our (http://www.littleheroes.com) kids books to the iPad - and now we've done that:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/little-heroes/id477247738?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>The app itself is free, each story is $4.99 as an in-app purchase. We've elected to keep our stories just that - stories. No moving parts, no audio, no animation etc.<p>Would love to hear feedback, suggestions, complaints etc.
======
coryl
Looks really great! Curious if you could share how sales or downloads are
doing. Have you tried any other price points, how do you promote each book,
etc.?

------
waterside81
Clickable link [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/little-
heroes/id477247738?ls=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/little-
heroes/id477247738?ls=1&mt=8)

